# pinhole photography



## ksmattfish (Feb 19, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## vonnagy (Feb 19, 2004)

> Rusted Mother of Spring



very cool shot, but what in the world is that? it looks like a skeleton or something :scratch:


----------



## jack (Feb 19, 2004)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> f/200+?..



hi matt, how's is this value estimated ?

cheers..//jack


----------



## P Bailey (Feb 20, 2004)

Ansco Memar, 35mm, ISO 100 film. Exposure times 1 minute to 1 minute 30 seconds.


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 20, 2004)

Uhh... mr bailey is this not a thread for "Pinhole Photography"?


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 20, 2004)

Vood- He's using a pinhole modified cam.

Vonn- It's a fertility goddess sculpture I made out of rusted wire.

Jack- Sunny 16 rule; the recommended exposure time for ISO 400 that came with the camera is 2 sec, so I figured:  1/400, 1/250, 1/125, 1/60, 1/30, 1/15, 1/8, 1/4, 1/2, 1, and 2 sec, that's 10 stops.  So adjusting 10 stops on aperture:  f/16, f/22, f/32, f/45, f/64, f/90, f/128, f/180, f/256, f/360, and f/512.  

I go with f/256 because: 1) the pinhole may be off from the manufacturer's recommendations, 2) I'd rather error on the side of overexposure than underexposure, and 3)  reciprocity begins breaking down with shutter speeds longer than 1 sec, so 2 sec may not really be twice the exposure as 1 sec.  This is a bigger deal when it is cloudy (6 sec exposure) or overcast (16 sec exposure).  These were 16sec exposures on an overcast day and I'd say the negs are about 1/2 stop overexposed.  

If you purchase a laser made pinhole it will usually come with info that tells you the exact f/stop.


----------



## jack (Feb 20, 2004)

matt: thanks for the tutorial. excellent.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Feb 21, 2004)

Took this with a pinhole lens made for a body cap
Hassy 500cm at about 2 minutes


----------

